# Stash that slightly molded safe for ISO hash?



## Slartibartfast (Nov 14, 2008)

When I opened a bag of a 1/2 oz. of sativa, it smelled like mold.  There was no visible sign of fungus, and I left it open for a few days and now the moldy smell is gone.
Is it safe to combine it with the rest of my clippings when I make my ISO hash?  After being soaked with 98% alcohol and straining it through filters I would guess it's safe, but I don't want to poison my lungs.


----------



## bud.uncle (Nov 14, 2008)

From what I've read.....................
You'll be fine..............:aok:
_Hippy_
n
TBG
know more about ISO........


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 14, 2008)

*Try and run the refining process twice...


...98% iso WILL kill all bactreria and living organisms...You drink that crap see if you don't die too! LOL!

Should be safe buddy!*


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 15, 2008)

That's what I figured too.  I'll pass on drinking it though.  Whenever my sativa gets ready to harvest, I'll have some good trimmings.  A heavy rain pulverized the top parts of her the other day, so I might have to use all of that too.  It looks like a lot of the trichomes are gone from the upper limbs. :cry:  Maybe they'll grow back, I don't know.  That happened to my indica in September, right when it was time to cut it, and now it's weak smoke.  I'll be really mad if that happened again.


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 15, 2008)

*DEFFINATELY don't drink it. Most of that cleaning alcohol is denatured, not ethanol.

Would mke ya sick...

obviously...just saying.*


----------



## /\/\Blunted BoB/\/\ (Nov 16, 2008)

i wouldn't be too afraid of mold if you've done mushrooms lol!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 16, 2008)

Mould will grow in your lungs and kill you.

ISO it.


----------



## /\/\Blunted BoB/\/\ (Nov 16, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Mould will grow in your lungs and kill you.
> 
> ISO it.


 lol thats y i'm a Noob


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 17, 2008)

/\/\Blunted BoB/\/\ said:
			
		

> lol thats y i'm a Noob



No lol about that, mold could cause a case of pneumonia they'd never kill.  I nearly died with a fungal infection after abdominal surgery back in the 90s.  I've still never completely recovered.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 18, 2008)

Two forms of Aspergillosis are commonly seen in humans. The first is an
acute generalized form characterized by the fungus in the lower respiratory
tree as well as in the intestinal tract and other organs and liver. Patients
with this form of Aspergillosis exhibit labored respiration, severe
depression and extreme emaciation, and are generally very ill.
Unfortunately, the mortality rate is exceptionally high in this form. The
second form is called a chronic localized form. This is the most common type
of infection seen in humans. This chronic Aspergillosis tends to develop
localized aspergellomas (pockets of fungal infection). The location will
determine the clinical signs. A common place for aspergellomas to localize
in humans is in the sinus cavity, characterized by intermittent mucoid
exudation from the ears, nose, eyes or anus. Drooling is common.


Source : hXXp://newsgroups.derkeiler.com/Archive/Alt/alt.gathering.rainbow/2007-11/msg01419.html


As I said above, mould can kill you, its your choice what you do with mouldy MJ, all I can do is point to what it does.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Nov 19, 2008)

I made ISO hash from some harsh (snapped when burned, tasted of chemicals, most likely un-flushed) but potent stuff last night. I then took the oil and dissolved it into peanut oil and cooked some brownies up. They taste great and they are very effective considering i got 7 grams in the batch.


----------



## jb247 (Nov 20, 2008)

Run the moldy stuff thru a water cure, molds are aerobic lifeforms, meaning they need air to live, drown the mold...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 21, 2008)

jb247 said:
			
		

> Run the moldy stuff thru a water cure, molds are aerobic lifeforms, meaning they need air to live, drown the mold...
> 
> Peace...j.b.


The spores may survive the water.  I don't think I want those germinating in my lungs.  I'll just stick to the ISO plan.


----------



## LegendaryGT (Nov 29, 2008)

Slartibartfast said:
			
		

> After being soaked with 98% alcohol and straining it through filters I would guess it's safe, but I don't want to poison my lungs.



I hope your not _*smoking*_ your weed/hash if you don't want to poison your lungs!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 29, 2008)

Many, many years ago, I was in possession of a large chunk of moldy Lebanese hash.  I made hash oil out of it using pure grain alcohol--same kind of principal.  And I am still here after all these years.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Dec 12, 2008)

LegendaryGT said:
			
		

> I hope your not _*smoking*_ your weed/hash if you don't want to poison your lungs!


I think I've made it clear in my above posts that I know not to smoke the weed.  It's why I asked if it can be converted to hash.  So, LGT, do _you _think it's a bad idea to smoke the ISO hash made from it?


----------

